# Tropical spiders



## orionmystery (Oct 9, 2012)

Black and gold hunstman



IMG_6899 stk copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Jumping spider with a Malay Baron caterpillar as prey. Extremely bad backlighting!



IMG_9709 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Sac spider, Clubionidae?



IMG_9597 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Two tailed spider with prey.



IMG_7358 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Yellow, translucent jumping spider



IMG_6824 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Comb footed spider, Theridiidae.



IMG_5021 copy by Kurt / Hock Ping GUEK (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## ztekneq (Oct 9, 2012)

holy **** that first picture is fantastic


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 10, 2012)

great set and great shots as always


----------



## unpopular (Oct 10, 2012)

I prefer your other version better

Black and gold huntsman spider...IMG_6075 copy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JKVR6M69 (Oct 11, 2012)

Is that pattern on the comb footed or a view into its stomach? Pretty cool either way!


----------

